# Survivalist items/ link



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

*.....*

.....


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Gee thanks! (Sarcasim) LOL. Now my paycheck is going to be going to these guys! And finally, the calibex.com website was a website I've been trying to search for again for awhile (I thought I had bookmarked it). And the budk.com isn't a company that is taking advantage of gas mask sales (Everywhere else I see them in the high $50 range). Looks like they are staying the same from what it was a year ago, therefore I'll do business with them.


----------



## GaryNewton (Oct 9, 2012)

Two of my favorites:

headblade.com
FireSteel.com

That way you don't set your hair on fire!


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

I love these sites!! I will be here all day!  Thanks guys!


----------



## WVTactics (Mar 26, 2012)

I am in the market for me a good survival knife. I don't really want a fixed blade so I can use it for my EDC as well so I am thinking about a nice Spyderco or something. Any suggestions?


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i love budk. give your email they always send over coupon and shipping codes. also it comes right away. do sign up for their free magazines!


----------

